# Ottawa - Cheap guitar and hard case - $55



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca




Good price for just the hard case.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That is a good deal.
It it were local I would buy it for the case.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Back up. New seller. $125 no case (now a gig bag).


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I actually wonder if going through the purchasing and meeting and all that is actually worth the $70? I don't think I'd buy anything to intentionally flip right away, unless it was in the hundreds. That's just me though.


----------

